# Caribbean style spareribs



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3 lbs pork or beef ribs cut into individual ribs
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 dry sherry
2 tblsp vinegar
2 tblsp worcestershire sauce
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground ginger
1 14 oz can crushed pineapple
1 tsp hot pepper sauce
1/4 cup shredded coconut

Parboil ribs in salted water for 30 mins and drain. Preheat grill. In a medium saucepan combine brown sugar, sherry, vinegar, worcestershire sauce, salt and ginger. Bring to a boil and add the crushed pineapple with juice and simmer 5 mins. Remove from heat and stir in hot pepper sauce and coconut. arrange ribs in a baking pan and brush generously with the sauce. Grill for 8 mins and turn and grill for 8 more mins. Baste with sauce to keep ribs moist.


----------

